# On line Paramedic Study Guides



## Crepitus (Sep 16, 2009)

I realize this has been discussed a dozen plus times (and more) but I am curious for those of you who have recently taken the NREMT Paramedic CBT *and* used an online study program/course would you share your thoughts with me.  I recently tried the Prentiss Hall version (EMTAchieve I believe) and found it to be so unsatisfactory that I sought a refund from the company, (which they did promptly give by the way).

For those who will be along promptly encouraging me to review my text or class notes or read the DOT curriculum, I do appreciate that advice.  It's been 20 years since I graduated from my paramedic class.  I lapsed a number of years ago when I retired.  I am seeking reinstatement in my state under a challenge provision so that I can volunteer in a small community.

While I believe I was a competent field medic and can still contribute, I need to bring myself up to speed.  I've completed the refresher training, but I am finding that it was more I-99 oriented.  I am good to go on ACLS and the bulk of the day to day ALS type questions, but don't feel strong on the more complex stuff.

Questions like how does D-50 and insulin work in Crush Syndrome, heart sounds, in depth 12 lead questions, steroid treatment of asthma etc are things that have either changed since I left or I was never exposed to for one reason or another.

Consequently, I feel compelled to do quite a bit of extra self study, thus am looking for a quality online study guide set up to help me see what I missing and prompt to return to the texts for the details.

Thanks much,

Crepitus


----------



## daedalus (Sep 16, 2009)

I am glad you are deciding to brush up before hitting the field again. To really get your mind into the new paramedic model, I recommend this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Paramedic-Pat...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253148818&sr=8-1
It is designed to bring old paramedics up to speed with the new pathophysiology concepts introduced recently.

For 12 leads, buy Dale Dubins Rapid Interpretation and/or Introduction to 12-Lead EKG by Garcia and Holtz

Download the latest ECC standards for the AHA website to bring yourself up to speed on ACLS and PALS

A great book to read quickly review the medical emergencies is the Advanced Medical Life Support book. Take the class (2 day class) if you can.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 21, 2009)

Daedalus,

Thanks for the reply and the suggestions on reading material.  

I've hard skimmed both the Brady Essentials and the Mosby's Text.  Took a hospital based full ACLS with cardiac nurses and the like, so ACLS was pretty solid.  This along with 60 hours of other course audits.  Wasn't able to get the AMLS class in - too many work conflicts.

I'm taking the CBT Thursday.  I think I'm down to review now.  I tried the EMT Achieve test site and thought the quizzes were so bad I asked for refund.  I'm plugging through the EMT-National-Training-.com tests now with 70's to 90's.  Not bad.  Some are questions I just don't care for, some are ones that I'm missing.

Also got Miller's Paramedic National Standards Self Test book over the weekend and have started on those.  A bit tougher questions.

Overall what I am finding now is that I will be clicking along and will hit a run of questions like name Pair VIII of the cranial nerves or the infusion rate for procainamide.  I don't know that my A&P was ever that strong and I admit I carried a quick guide for 15 years for the drugs that we infrequently used.

I'm beginning to wonder if I have overestimated my ability to challenge back in.  Is the NREMT CBT really that detailed?  Or am I over 'preparing' on less common topics.

Anyone?


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2009)

78 questions, passed, took about 40 minutes.

Daedulus, your advice on the depth of the A&P for the 'modern' paramedic was right.  There were some questions that were pretty far from my experience, but overall I was very suprised how very easy the test was.  I would think that a Basic running in an ALS system could pass.

For others who may find themselves in my shoes, I found the EMT-National training site did help me guarantee that I knew some things on the test, but overall no particular site really helped.  Just reading and reading as suggested.


----------



## daedalus (Sep 26, 2009)

Crepitus said:


> 78 questions, passed, took about 40 minutes.
> 
> Daedulus, your advice on the depth of the A&P for the 'modern' paramedic was right.  There were some questions that were pretty far from my experience, but overall I was very suprised how very easy the test was.  I would think that a Basic running in an ALS system could pass.
> 
> For others who may find themselves in my shoes, I found the EMT-National training site did help me guarantee that I knew some things on the test, but overall no particular site really helped.  Just reading and reading as suggested.



Glad you passed. Review you A&P with a review book from the store or something if you feel you need to. 

I love physiology (i donno why) so I bought Guyton's Medical Physiology from borders and have learned a lot.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 26, 2009)

I ordered the Paramedic Patho book on your recommendation.  Should be later next week.  Looking forward to finding out how much I don't know.


----------

